# Target Diagram?



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

Do any of you guys know where I can find on the net, the pistol target diagram that say what your doing wrong if your shooting say low left or low right high ect? I have seen it before but of course I cannot find it right now.

Thanks


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

You can go here and download the target
[img:720:960:f0c33434a2]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v23/hberttmank/CorrectionTarget.jpg[/img:f0c33434a2]


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone beat me too it 

Just click on the pic for the full size version. JS instituted a feature that shrinks down large pics.


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Destro, something that has helped me out, is to do a lot of dryfire practice. Buy yourself some A-Zoom snap caps and go to town.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, he is right. Even if U just use them on 1 gun, U tend to shoot better w/ all of your guns.


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

That's a good target to help you train & figureout your problem's. When you can't use live ammo, then snap caps are the way to go. That & a good pellet pistol!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

kansas45 said:


> That & a good pellet pistol!


Did someone say pellet pistol?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> kansas45 said:
> 
> 
> > That & a good pellet pistol!
> ...




















































I knew you'd catch on to that!!!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

We knew that was coming.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hahaha!! :lol:


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> You can go here and download the target
> [img:720:960:985b2edb06]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v23/hberttmank/CorrectionTarget.jpg[/img:985b2edb06]


What do you do if you have a problem with breaking the wrist up, tightening the fingers and using too little finger on the trigger while jerking the trigger all at the same time? All while drooping the head?

:smt042 :smt042 :smt042 :smt042 :smt042


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> What do you do if you have a problem with breaking the wrist up, tightening the fingers and using too little finger on the trigger while jerking the trigger all at the same time? All while drooping the head?


*BULLSEYE!!!* :-D


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

Did not see one for:

EYES CLOSED

RJ


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You mean some of you guys keep your eyes open? :smt091


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> You mean some of you guys keep your eyes open? :smt091


Only if we're shooting to see who buys lunch. 8)


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I need one for shooting over the back of my head while I am running :-D


----------

